# Another great holiday



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

My city is getting to the point where we hate holidays.

2 years ago on the 4th of July we had straight line winds that took out thousands of trees and power. I lost 3 trees in my yard, My steel farm shed was ripped off its foundation and turned up on end and I had no power for 4 days.

On labor day this year we had tornado warnings and massive flooding and lots of hail. I was lucky this time and both my properties excaped any damage but here are some links to some other photos elsewere in the city.

http://www.rrstar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Site=D1&Date=20060905&Category=PHOTOGALLERIES&ArtNo=905001&Ref=PHhttp://cmsimg.rrstar.com/apps/pbcsi...&ArtNo=905001&Ref=PH&Item=1&MaxW=165&MaxH=150

http://www.rrstar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Site=D1&Date=20060904&Category=PHOTOGALLERIES&ArtNo=904001&Ref=PHhttp://cmsimg.rrstar.com/apps/pbcsi...&ArtNo=904001&Ref=PH&Item=1&MaxW=165&MaxH=150

http://www.rrstar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Site=D1&Date=20060905&Category=PHOTOGALLERIES&ArtNo=905002&Ref=PH

Things like this make you thankful for what you got. Family, friends, and a city that supports their own.

In addition to all this confusion we got a call today from my sister in law. My mother in law went in for emergency heart surgery. From the sounds of things she will be spending the next couple weeks here at our house until she recovers. 

Remember everyone family and friends. The most important things on earth. Everything else can be replaced.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Can friends be replaced? All of 'em?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i think wat fish_doc is saying is friends and family are the most important things on earth. they cannot be replaced, everything else can be. and its so true.

wow! thats terrible. i hope everythings ok now?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

For the most part things are fine. There have already been 17 houses condemed. And since this was not listed as a "100 year flood plain" they were not required to have flood insurance. So those people have lost everything with no hope of getting insurance to pay for anything. 

I was actually suprized how well this was handled. Unlike a hurricane it hit with no warning and we had boats there and school busses taking people to shelters even though it was a holiday. We only have a small river in the city so for us to have that kind of set up before the rain even stopped was impressive. And we did not need any coast guard or national guard to help. Granted it was not the entire city but it did come without warning and yet we were prepared enough even without being below sea level and not thinking it could flood. Sorry, I wont get started on that other place. That is a discussion in itself.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> For the most part things are fine. There have already been 17 houses condemed. And since this was not listed as a "100 year flood plain" they were not required to have flood insurance. So those people have lost everything with no hope of getting insurance to pay for anything.
> 
> I was actually suprized how well this was handled. Unlike a hurricane it hit with no warning and we had boats there and school busses taking people to shelters even though it was a holiday. We only have a small river in the city so for us to have that kind of set up before the rain even stopped was impressive. And we did not need any coast guard or national guard to help. Granted it was not the entire city but it did come without warning and yet we were prepared enough even without being below sea level and not thinking it could flood. Sorry, I wont get started on that other place. That is a discussion in itself.


 fish_doc they had lots of warning!!! for the hurricane They chose not to and they ( the Mayor ) didnt think about the busses until after they were flooded. Glad that yours are OK and Hope not to much damage to your home. R.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is what irks me. They knew it was comming, they should have had plans, they did not leave when warned, they live in a place known to have hurricanes and they still say it was the governments fault. 
Anyway
I got away this time with no damage and no water in the basement of my house or the rental I own.


----------

